# diarrhea is back! HELP



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Is there anything else I can do other then the whiterice/chicken and pepto to firm him up? Jake had one bm yesterday that had promise but.....that last two in the last six hours are not good.

He is supposed to go to the vet on Monday for his third round of vaccines, from what I gather unless his stool firms up by Sunday I need to reschedule. Am I correct? 

I am trying to understand how long the diarrhea lasts when there has been a overload to the system with me trying to change his food.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how are you switching foods ?

how long has your dog had diarrhea?

maybe you should take your dog to
the Vet and let the Vet examine him.
take a urine and stool sample with you
when you visit the vet.



jakeandrenee said:


> I am trying to understand how long the diarrhea lasts when there has been a overload to the system with me trying to change his food.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I tried changing food few days ago (went too fast)....and wham...got it to settle down and here we go again. Giving him pepto and rice....going to have to have a fecal done just to be sure....and no puppy class today....can't feed him treats!

Any other suggestions of things that work? I want him to be able to have his dewormer and vaccines Monday (already scheduled) but I have to get this under control. 

It is pudding consistency......


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you give probiotics and digestive enzymes? I would supplement with this, and wait on the vax if he is still having runny poo by Sunday night.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's possible this isn't related to the food change and he needs to see a vet.

Is he off the kibble entirely and on the chicken and rice only?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Last night I mixed a really small handful of kibble in...it was loose....this morning BEFORE breakfast was runny....so fed him small amount of rice/chicken and pepto w/ no kibble. 

Am I correct to skip puppy class? He shouldn't have treats...


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Could it be that it's something in the food that's not agreeing w/ him and that's the problem? 

When I went too fast w/ food, and ended up w/ loose stools, just cutting back was enough to stop the issue. 

How is he acting otherwise? Is he still really sleepy? Like someone else said, there might be an issue here that has nothing to do w/ food. It might have just happened at the same time. 

I think a trip to the vet might be the best bet. Get a fecal to make sure he's got nothing growing or living in his gut. If that's all clear, maybe you can do the rice and ground beef thing. That always seemed to work w/ our dogs. 

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Stay away from puppy class in case what he has is contagious. Maybe giardia?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

good point....taking him just to be sure......


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Took him to vet, had a fecal....vet says a lot more bacteria then there should be...so plan of action is antibiotic for 5 days, delay his third round of shots and dewormer (supposed to go Monday) for a week to give his system a chance to recover...and tiny meals of overcooked rice etc...I could really tell this morning he wasn't feeling good...glad I went...interesting that food change and this coincides? Did the switch put his gut in overdrive? She wasn't clear where or how he had high numbers of bacteria...

Thank you for the support!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would still put him on probiotics(mid-day when you aren't giving anti-biotics) and digestive enzymes to help him get back to normal.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, such as yogurt? I am fasting him until tonight....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess I should ask a few of you, how quickly should he respond to meds? He is on 500mg metronidazone. He is pretty lethargic and sleeping...thanks...I am a nervous wreck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He should be back to normal tomorrow. the probiotics/digestive enzymes I would give are in a powder form, sprinkle it over some yogurt and give it midday. Or 1/2 hour before meals(but if you are giving the met at that time though, it will kill the probiotics.


----------

